# Please Help Nails Too Long



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rockos Nails Are Too Long Now And Very Sharp I Tried cutting them but he wont let me i tried it while he was on my finger and i dont wanna put him in a blanket and most of his nails have blood through the whole nail and his right foot every nail is black and his left foot all the nails are clear what should i do?
He also sleeps on his nail trimming perch but it dosent help i also cut the quick of the nail by accident and he let out a little scream and i saw blood rushing down but it didnt come out and hes not mad at me he flew off my finger and then came back on to my finger im gonna email the pet store and ask can they do his nails after he gets his nails cut how can i keep them short


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Brandon, it's best if you leave nail cutting to your mom. And if she is not comfortable doing it, maybe you can take Rocco to a bird store to have the nails trimmed.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

eduardo said:


> Brandon, it's best if you leave nail cutting to your mom. And if she is not comfortable doing it, maybe you can take Rocco to a bird store to have the nails trimmed.


My mam wouldnt be able to do it she can only do our african greys because she has bigger feet and she can see what shes doing would a petstore do it and would rocko fear hands if he gets his nails cut i dont really know now if theyre too long or just sharp


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also i got sanded sheets for the end of his cage it saids they can also keep the nails trim but rockos cage has a wired bottom it is removable but rocko dosent go at the bottom anyways


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I wouldn't put sanded sheets there. Nothing really keeps their nails trim but a good nail trim. I always do it myself. One of my cockatiels has white nails, so it's easy to see where the quick is, and the other one has black nails. With him, I just trim a little bit at a time. I wrap my birds in a soft towel and just hold their little foot, and clip. It's really not that difficult once you get used to it and gain some confidence. Mine do pout for a bit, but then they are fine. They still love me and come back to me.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

eduardo said:


> I wouldn't put sanded sheets there. Nothing really keeps their nails trim but a good nail trim. I always do it myself. One of my cockatiels has white nails, so it's easy to see where the quick is, and the other one has black nails. With him, I just trim a little bit at a time. I wrap my birds in a soft towel and just hold their little foot, and clip. It's really not that difficult once you get used to it and gain some confidence. Mine do pout for a bit, but then they are fine. They still love me and come back to me.


He cant get near the sanded sheets do u know the way most cages have a wire thing at the bottom so the birds are not walking in their poop the sheet is under that so he cant get near it and if I hold rocko in a towel he screams very loud and tries to get out I know this because once I was gonna clip his wings and i cut a few of his feathers just at the tip but then i stopped because i didnt wanna clip them i wanted to keep him flighted and most of his feathers are growing out now.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

I use the sand paper wraps in the cage and on their 'play platforms' in the lounge room and I've NEVER had to trim my tiels nails - the sand paper wraps are doing it for me and I find they work great. I get new ones every two weeks. No more tiny pin pricks thank god! No stress caused and they work well I find.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Since rocko dosent step up when in my room we started training in my room on his play perch thing and now he steps up when on that hope he does it everywhere else in the room Also i put sanded sheets at the base of his playstand so it could file his nails if he goes down there because them nails are so sharp


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

This is what i've read is good for black nails because my 'tiel has them too. You only clip the very tip of them, just like this: http://littlefeatheredbuddies.com/images/info/health-nail.jpg
When my 'tiel is toweled it is easier to see the vein that runs through because she works herself up and, if I have a light on, it makes the vein a brighter red color by sending more blood down there. I use claw scissors for Kiwi cause it helps get the curve of the claw a little better since she struggles so much. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+6561+6591&pcatid=6591
Usually if you have enough different variety of perches and rough or bark covered perches it can help keep their nails more trim if they don't chew on their nails themselves.


----------

